# newbie again



## cass226 (Sep 8, 2006)

heylo guys. i wrote a page in the "start here new member" forum, but i popped into this one too. i've just started reading up on this condition, but in here i see alot of people say their symptoms started with a drug trip? is that common? i was under the impression it was just our bodies turtling inside themselves to keep reality out. i'm just needing to understand this condition better, and not from articles persay, from people's heartache and lives too. 
thanks
cass


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi cass...

A lot of people on here have attributed their dp/dr symptoms to being alcohol or drug-induced. Mine was not...it was caused by a build-up of numerous stressors, but I did experience a short period of dp/dr years ago during my first time trying pot. If your symptoms were not triggered by drugs then you are definitely not alone.

Reading through the posts on this site can provide an amazing insight into this condition and how different each persons experience can be. There are many links and suggested reading about dp/dr that can be very helpful.
Lots of people people have recovered completely or have found ways to lessen and manage symptoms but each persons experience is very different and what helps one person may be of no assistance to another.

Many here are happy to provide advice or just listen so I hope you find the answers and support you are looking for.

Take care and welcome.


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it happens to so many people when they try a drug because pot and other drugs often raise the level of consciousness. Often they raise consciousness to include stuff bubbling in the unconcsciuos/subconscious that is just too hard for the conscious self to face so then the person does what you said and turtles up in order to hide from the what usually is unconscious material. I hope that makes sense.


----------

